# Dermatologist



## dubai_dream (May 26, 2011)

Hi All, 

Can anyone recommend a good western educated dermatologist please?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Moving_to_dubai (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey dubai_dream,

I took the plunge and left the UK to relocate to Dubai having visited 3 times prior, still trying to get my head around a lot of things!

Did you get any replies to the below? I was also looking for something similar. I am guessing with zero replies that this request is not too popular ):


----------

